# white stuff on glass co2 diff...??????



## trustbran (Jun 21, 2006)

hi guys, I am currently fighting GW in my newly setup tank, but what I am confused is with a white like flowy thingy growing on the top of the white tablet on the glass diffuser. I have a nutrafin connected to it. What is it? anyone please help as I do not want it to get out of hand...thanks.........


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Do you have a picture? I have never experienced this maybe something like this on driftwood.


----------



## trustbran (Jun 21, 2006)

I took a pic but it is so hard to see it. It kinda looks like fog on top but when touched it feels a little slimy?????


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds like it's "yeast muck" from DIY CO2. To get rid of it, you gotta use a DIY bubble counter/separator (basically a small bottle with two lines in it, one from the nutrafin, and one going out to the tank diffuser). This separator will be filled with half way with water to catch the yeast muck that comes out of the nutrafin line. The clean gas will go through to the diffuser.

Clean the diffusor with a bleach solution, don't scrub the surface.

-John N.


----------

